# Daemons, Deep Strike, and Fleet



## Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok so recently my friend started getting his new Daemon army.
We all have looked through the codex to try and develop armies that would be good against his, and since im running eldar i knew id have to have people good enough to shoot up the daemons, and then units to rush in and tie them up... but then he said something that caught me off guard

"First turn when I deep strike, any unit with fleet or any unit with an elite or Hq with fleet is able to assault the same turn i deep strike"

that doesnt sound correct to me... in fact it sounds like total bull.
it says in the codex that when a chaos daemon unit deep strikes it cannot assault that same turn, and NO WHERE in the codex did i read anything about the fleet rule granting a daemon the ability to assault on the first turn.

could anyone possibly clarify this?


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm no expert but I'm fairly sure that only the CSM Daemons can assault after a deep strike. Daemons from the Daemon codex can't assualt after deep strike regardless of fleet. It's a small distinction, deamons from each codex have their own rules. Sounds like your friend is getting the codex's mixed up


----------



## Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

if only now i could get him to believe me
too bad hes too proud of his army to ever admit that im right


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

xcom is correct.


----------



## Legacy (Feb 19, 2009)

so there is NO information in the codex that states daemons with fleet can assault the turn they deep strike?


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

The only thing that Daemons can do after they deepstrike is run, or shoot, although they always count as having moved, it doesn't really matter because everything is an assault weapon. No assaulting or moving otherwise. There's nothing in the codex that says that units with fleet can assault after deepstriking.

Tell him to get some Plaguebearers if he doesn't want his units shot to hell after they land.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

There is no way for daemons to assault the turn they drop. He is just having some wishful thinking on that one.


----------



## RecklessFable (Feb 11, 2009)

Fleet doesn't automatically overturn the rule that you can't assault after deepstrike.

Demons from CSM have completely seperate rules since they also have to come in off an icon. They don't actually benefit from the deep strike rules in the main rulebook.


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

man daemons would be so over powered if they could assault when they came down.Man do i wish!Drop a greater daemon next to an icon charge and watch the carnage.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

As a daemon player (still building), I can tell you that everyone else is right. His 'they can charge after deepstriking because they have fleet' is nonsense. As much as it pains me to say so. Would love that ability for my Bloodletters!



Legacy said:


> if only now i could get him to believe me
> too bad hes too proud of his army to ever admit that im right


Now, the simplist way for him to admit this fact is to very calmly ask him to point out to you where in his codex it says that. Make sure to have a copy of the BRB on you with the 'fleet' and 'deepstrike' rules bookmarked for reference.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

ajizzal said:


> man daemons would be so over powered if they could assault when they came down.Man do i wish!Drop a greater daemon next to an icon charge and watch the carnage.


I know! I mean an entire army whose whole shtick is deepstriking... it would be horrendously retarded for at least one unit to even have the option or upgrade to be able to do it. After all; crazed bloodthrisy Daemons from the Warp who want to rend you limb from limb would obviously stand stationary for a few moments to let you shoot them.

It just makes more sense to give it to an army that can make better use of a concept like that while completely ignoring the dangerous of deepstriking to begin with and providing them more guns of which to harm you a little first. Doesn't that just sound better?

IT... MAKES... PERFECT... SENSE...!!!:headbutt:


----------



## lawrence514 (Aug 29, 2010)

yes deamons can deepstrike and charge and the reason is to do with there deamonic assalt it alows any deamon to eather run or charge is isnt a deep strike as such its more a deep assalt only first turn tho i know this because i have looked through both the older and new codexs and have written to the makers on lots of ocations to find out what things mean then they make the FAQ's on the codexs


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

lawrence514 said:


> yes deamons can deepstrike and charge and the reason is to do with there deamonic assalt it alows any deamon to eather run or charge is isnt a deep strike as such its more a deep assalt only first turn tho i know this because i have looked through both the older and new codexs and have written to the makers on lots of ocations to find out what things mean then they make the FAQ's on the codexs


No, you're getting this confused. They are explicitly stated to be deep-striking with all of the negatives associated with that.


----------



## lawrence514 (Aug 29, 2010)

ah maybe i have only resantly been getting back in to it and have not really looked at the rules in the new codex

but are you still able to do it from a chaos icon


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

lawrence514 said:


> ah maybe i have only resantly been getting back in to it and have not really looked at the rules in the new codex
> 
> but are you still able to do it from a chaos icon


They ONLY have 1 codex, they never had a codex before, so you can't be getting it confused with an older one.

Chaos Daemons can NEVER assault the turn they arrive, and Icons only act as a beacon to prevent scatter.

It is important to not confuse the CSM codex, which features some versions of daemons, and the Chaos Daemon codex - which are the real Daemons and have completely different rules.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just to give your friend a reference, tell him to check out page 95 in the rulebook.

It specifically states units can not assault after deep strike, even if they have fleet.


----------

